# Todays Va. Pilot Editorial!



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Saw this in todays Pilot and thought it would be best shared with other anglers. I think this guys head is in the right place, he just got jammed! 


*Menhaden management should be under VMRC *


The VMRC has the ability to be more responsive than the General Assembly in managing the fishery in case of emergency. 
By RALPH S. NORTHAM 

_State Sen. Ralph Northam, a Democrat, represents Virginia’s 6th District, which stretches from Norfolk and Virginia Beach north to the Eastern Shore and Mathews County_. 

THIS MONTH, under enormous pressure from the menhaden fishing industry and other interests, I decided to remove SB185 from further consideration during the 2010 General Assembly session. 
While I believe strongly that transferring the management responsibilities for menhaden to the Virginia Marine Resources Commission is the only way to ensure sound stewardship of this species in the long run, I have been informed that this is not the year that lawmakers will allow that to happen. 
The spread of misinformation pre-empted reasonable and constructive debate on an important issue. That’s often the case in Richmond. 
This debate was framed as being about jobs rather than about responsible management of a public trust resource. It is crystal clear to me that transferring management authority over menhaden out of the General Assembly is good public policy. I would like to make three points that are compelling enough to warrant the eventual shift. 
First, this move would drastically reduce the politicization of the decision-making process. Omega Protein, a corporation based in Houston that harvests the overwhelming majority of menhaden from Virginia waters, has given nearly $170,000 in political contributions to candidates for Virginia state office since setting up shop in the commonwealth. More than $50,000 of this came in 2009. Under state law, members of citizen boards such as VMRC are not allowed to accept these contributions, insulating them from the influence of corporate money. 
Second, VMRC has the ability to be more responsive in managing the fishery in case of emergency. Under the current regime, if the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission notified Virginia that scientific evidence necessitated stricter management measures, the Assembly would have to enter a special session, at great expense to taxpayers, to implement new rules. If legislators failed to agree on a solution, the U.S. Secretary of Commerce could shut the fishery down completely. VMRC commissioners, on the other hand, meet on a monthly basis, and they are supported by a staff of experienced, expert scientists who aid them in their decision making. 
Third, shifting management of menhaden to VMRC is in the long-term interest of all users of the resource. Other recreational and commercial fisheries, many of which depend on healthy menhaden stocks, support more than 13,000 jobs and generate more than $1.2 billion for Virginia’s economy each year. 
To ensure the economic and environmental sustainability of all marine resource-based industries, management authority over menhaden needs to reside with the body that the General Assembly created to do that for all other species. 
I understand the reluctance of the menhaden industry to submit to VMRC regulation, but I believe that having the fishery managed based on unbiased, independent science is simply a matter of good governance. 
Though the transfer will not happen this year, I feel that our work on this legislation has raised the profile of this issue, and that with the continued support of the public, we ultimately will be able to convince a majority of my fellow delegates and senators that it’s the right thing to do. 

State Sen. Ralph Northam


----------



## wavygravy (Oct 28, 2008)

Im really starting to dislike politicians. Its amazing that the people that WE elect to speak on our behalf wont even listen to our opinions.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

What is this "enormous pressure" he speaks of? Isn't it his job to make laws?


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Money*

Its all about the money. I dont like it but thats the way it is. Want to change it...VOTE!


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> What is this "enormous pressure" he speaks of? Isn't it his job to make laws?


60k is a lot of weight in the wallet DHL. "THAT" is enormous pressure. 

Buy Omega out, the govt wastes enough money as it is. Might as well waste it responsibly 




Want to change the situation, write Ralph Northam letting him how much you look forward to the next election so you can replace him since he decided to turn his backs to this dire situation..... Its what Im going to do....


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Check out what this guy has to say about the Chesapeake bay. Can you say 2 faced? 

http://ralphnortham.com/Issues/Bay.htm


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

It is really more about the jobs...

$170k in contributions is peanuts.

Most elected officials in VA are not going to be perceived as anti-jobs even if they spend time on a boat asking, 'Where the hell did all the bait go?" while they catch skinny, scabby stripers or get the skunk.

Omega pays taxes and employs alot of folks in an area that does not have a whole lot else going on.

I think you could make a good case that you cut omega back real hard and re-train the folks they lay-off makes more sense, but rest assured large portions of the voter block they cry about Omega, will also cry about tax money going to economic development to support the hole they leave when they quotas are reduced.

Until the vast majority of the fine citizens of the Commonwealth are honest with themselves about what is important nothing will change.

Are we really prepared to make the tough decisions to Protect the Bay?

So far, not so much.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> I think this guys head is in the right place, he just got jammed!


His head got jammed alright.


Sea2aeS said:


> 60k is a lot of weight in the wallet DHL. "THAT" is enormous pressure.
> Buy Omega out, the govt wastes enough money as it is. Might as well waste it responsibly
> Want to change the situation, write Ralph Northam letting him how much you look forward to the next election so you can replace him since he decided to turn his backs to this dire situation..... Its what Im going to do....


Exactly.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Brent, I think you missed some of his point. He was TOLD his bill would not pass. If you wanna be mad, find the ding dongs that promised to kill the bill....that's where the skunks are.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

What Dr. Bubba said. . . 

My understanding (which is supported by the tone of the op ed piece) is that Senator Northam is not happy at all that the bill was dead on arrival in subcommittee #1 of the Senate Agriculture, Conservation and Natural Resources Committee. 

The way that it works in Richmond is much the same as in Washington when it comes to votes. Quite frequently those that are voting have made up their mind well before they vote. Once they have made a decision often times they are willing to share that information with their peers. Senator Northam is on the Senate Ag Committee. He knows the folks that are on the subcommittee. I am confident that if Senator Northam thought that the bill had a chance of making it out of the Subcommittee that he would not have pulled it.

Three of the five members of subcommittee got donations from Omega. While that may not have insured a vote it certainly got them to answer the phone when Omega's Lobbyists called. Plus you do not know which union, etc. Omega got to come on their side with the issue.

The mantras of the opposition were . . . It is all about jobs, jobs, jobs . . . There groups that want to put Omega out of business. If you put the regulatory authority in VMRCs hands they might just do it. . . . 

No one held a gun to Senator Northam's head and said that he had to initiate this bill. He didn't have to do it.

I would suggest that you call Senator Northam and Delegate Cosgrove and ask what you can do to help them with this issue next year.

Oh and neither Northam or Cosgrove were on the list of recipients of Omega money.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Like Doc and Tom said. This guy actually has the balls to put up a bill and gets squashed and people want to vote him out. No wonder this country is so f#$ed up . people don't have a clue what is really going on.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Give it to the VMRC, give it to the Feds, give it to the local dog catcher. Just get it out of the hands of the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission--they are corrupt and rotten to the core.

I wish the best of luck to anybody who tries to tackle this issue. The last guy who tried to fix the problem--a congressman--ended up being destroyed by his own party because he dared to step out of line. Funny how that happens to anyone who touches this issue.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Cdog said:


> Like Doc and Tom said. This guy actually has the balls to put up a bill and gets squashed and people want to vote him out. No wonder this country is so f#$ed up . people don't have a clue what is really going on.


Well I didnt vote Obama.

I reckon I did miss it. Im not here to pick sides man, I just wanna see these small little filter feeders given a chance so the bay & fishing can get back to where it has the potential to be.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

first off how can the federal government close down a fishery in a state when yhegovernment gets its power frm the states secndly how does a corporation from houston get more say in richmond then say a citizen from friggin williamsburg VIRGINIA. man i hate the communistwealth


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

The water does not stop at the State Line ( Fish either) and Omega probably creates more jobs and tax benefit than one citizen in Williamsburg.

Before folks decide to just blame it all on a few bureaucrats or the 'Government' ask yourself, How important is the Bay?

It's more than just Menhaden, its land use issues, its industry all over the state that provide jobs that also damage the water quality.

Let's say we have a friend with a really nice 30+ foot Contender that takes us fishing and buys all the drinks and bait every weekend. 

He builds houses on the Northern Neck and likes to create a nice view for the new homeowners. Mathews County says, Stop cutting down all the trees because the run off is messing up the bay.

Our friend gets mad and blames the Government cause he can not make enough money to keep his Contender and now has to sell it and get a Carolina Skiff.

It's a lot bigger than most folks want to dig into.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Fish belong to the fisheries. Let the manage them.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

E-mail sent as follows:


Senator Ralph Norman
Va.

Dear Senator Norman,
It is with great dismay that I read you bill SB 185, is dead in the water, if you pardon the pun.
What is it that the people of Va. as a whole can do to help you pass this bill next year, should you choose to re-introduce it?
Putting the menhaden fishery in the hands of the VRMC is entirely the right thing to do. If this does not happen, it will have dire consequences for the Chesapeake Bay. Already, we see emaciated rockfish, oxygen deprived waters. A healthy and abundant menhaden population would certainly help those matters. Before long, all anglers, capt's that provide jobs and income around the bay will be wondering why all of their bounty are so low in numbers and in such poor condition and switch to other pursuits.. This will have a more profound impact than a few hundred people around Reedsville losing their jobs.
I would suggest you look towards the angling and fishing community for help in this matter, as they, as well as the Bay as a whole, will be the losers if the regulation of menhaden stays within the hands of those who make a profit from it.
What, ultimately, was the cause of the bill being dropped?

Yours sincerely,
Darren Lopez


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice lettrt Darren. Lots of good questions that need to be answered.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

So, that it? On a snow day with lots of people off work, no one else bothering to write a letter and ask the man what the hell is going on and what we can do about it?
Kinda pathetic guys.

Got an answer from him himself already, not an assistant. Well impressed

Dear Darren, 

Thank you for your note. I withdrew my menhaden management bill this year when it became clear that I did not have enough votes to get it passed out of subcommittee. Unfortunately, it sometimes takes more than being on the right side of an issue to create laws in Richmond. We built a strong coalition this year, which included the recreational fishing community. I will be working hard over the next year to convince members of the General Assembly to do the responsible thing, and I urge you to do the same. I appreciate you taking the time to write, and look forward to hearing from you again in the future. 

Sincerely, 

Ralph S. Northam
Senator, District 6

District Contact:
757-818-5172
PO Box 9363
Norfolk, VA 23505

Richmond Contact:
804-698-7506
Richmond,


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

das5moto said:


> It is really more about the jobs...
> 
> $170k in contributions is peanuts.
> 
> ...





Tom Powers said:


> What Dr. Bubba said. . .
> 
> My understanding (which is supported by the tone of the op ed piece) is that Senator Northam is not happy at all that the bill was dead on arrival in subcommittee #1 of the Senate Agriculture, Conservation and Natural Resources Committee.
> 
> ...





sand flea said:


> Give it to the VMRC, give it to the Feds, give it to the local dog catcher. Just get it out of the hands of the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission--they are corrupt and rotten to the core.
> 
> I wish the best of luck to anybody who tries to tackle this issue. The last guy who tried to fix the problem--a congressman--ended up being destroyed by his own party because he dared to step out of line. Funny how that happens to anyone who touches this issue.


JOBS. Thats BS!!!!!. MONEY for the bosses YEAH. PAPER PLANT, FORD PLANT, ETC, ETC. What is that 4500+ total. Plus the ones that were the supliers. OMEGA needs to GO!!!! SORRY FOR THE ONES THAT DEPEND, but there are 10mil that depend also.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sand flea said:


> Give it to the VMRC, give it to the Feds, give it to the local dog catcher. Just get it out of the hands of the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission--they are corrupt and rotten to the core.
> 
> I wish the best of luck to anybody who tries to tackle this issue. The last guy who tried to fix the problem--a congressman--ended up being destroyed by his own party because he dared to step out of line. Funny how that happens to anyone who touches this issue.




Hmm,let's see.. Fed fisheries has no problem with creating "no fish zones",or butting into the bottom fisheries with moratoriums on seabass,and several types of groupers and snappers.. Even with this said they evidently *do have a problem butting in on the menhaden fishery..* In truth,as far as inshore they are the backbone of keeping the nurserys clean and forage for other fish in the eco system.. *Why is this happening??* It *is* an agenda,just can't figure out the logic.....


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Isn't it the "gENERAL ASSembly" that reguletes OMEGA? 104k metric tons( which they have never gone over. Because there arn't enough left). Have any of YOU ever worked for someone that got his job because he was related, a BUTT KISSER OF THE FIRST RANK, etc. that is the way this is working. I have "MORONS" on my buddy list and speed dial. Keep slaming them and maybe they will get it. WE can only HOPE.


----------

